# Drucker einrichten



## Arne Buchwald (7. September 2002)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand in verständlichen Schritten beschreiben, wie ich unter Debian Woody einen Drucker (HP LaserJet III) einrichte. Ich habe mir schon etliche HowTo's durchgelesen, die sich jedoch zum Teil unterscheiden und manche Dinge scheinbar überspringen.

Danke,


----------



## Arne Buchwald (12. September 2002)

Nobody an idea?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (19. September 2002)

*nachObenSchieb*


----------



## Christian Fein (20. September 2002)

hi Arne,
was wird übersprungen in den howtos?

wo hakts genau?

Ich habe meinen Drucker per Debian Online ebook zum laufen gebracht


----------



## Arne Buchwald (23. September 2002)

Hi Holyfly,
Die HowTo's sind zu ungenau bzw. es wird nicht erklärt, wie, wo und welche Einstellungen für seinen Drucker anpassen muss.

Wäre nett, wenn du den Link posten würdest, mit dem du deinen Drucker eingerichtest hast.

Danke,


----------



## Arne Buchwald (1. Oktober 2002)

Jetzt wird's konkreter ... 

Ich habe CUPS installiert und kann mittlerweile eine Testweise vom Debian-System drucken. Leider klappt die Windows-Samba-Konfiguration nicht.
Wäre klasse, wenn mir da jemand helfen / ein Musterbeispiel posten würde.

Danke,


----------

